# D and depression in the third trimester :(



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I keep getting intermittent D I'm sure from worrying..its not helping my weight gain (or lack of it) and I'm worried the baby isn't getting enough food.I also can't sleep at night much and it makes me depressed all day and night. Supposedly I only have 5 more weeks..but the last four have been torture my energy is so low.My OB docs don't understand IBS..they just tell me to take pepto bismol..now I also have hemmeroids although I don't strain to go I think its cos I'm carrying low or something.Someone tell me this is normal and everything will work out please?


----------



## ShannonTH (Aug 29, 2001)

Hi, I know how you feel. I am 32 weeks, and the D has gotten much worse last 2 weeks. My dr says that is very common in a lot of women. your intestines just get all squished, and there is not room to produce normal sized stool. She says this should improve after delivery. I am sure hoping!!! Yours said you can take pepto bismol? I thought that was out because the salicylate is aspirin derived? Let me know, I would love to be able to take pepto!!! At least we only have a few weeks to go, I am being induced in about 6 weeks, because I have BIG boys, and they dont want his shoulders to get stuck!!! Good luck. Shannon


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Had extra D all through my two pregnancies (had to take iron and iron makes my D-attacks worse). Know how hard the last weeks are and of course having D all the time is not helping, but don't worry about the baby not getting enough food, our bodies are perfect baby-machines, baby will get enough. Wishing you and Shannon all the best for the next five-six weeks, think of the joy of finally seeing your baby,Fay


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi Shannon..yes my doctor said pepto was OK...


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I'm not in my third trimester yet, but I've switched from D to alternating C and D. I'm also pretty sure that depression during pregnancy might not be depression, at least in my case. It shares a whole lot of the symptoms (especially fatigue), but I don't have that hopeless feeling that I had earlier this year when I was depressed.Anyway, I don't know if that helps, but I'm about 10 weeks behind you, so I thought I'd give you story from back here ten weeks ago


----------



## Richman516 (Aug 25, 2002)

Kaopectate is okay for pregnancy. It has attapulgite which is a binding agent. It doesn't work as well as Immodium (Loperamide), but Kaopectate is not absorbed into the body, so it is considered safe (it is also not absorbed in breast milk). There is no study on Immodium. I have been on Immodium for 3 years. The Kaopectate is not as strong, but after taking it, I can leave the house for a few hours. It's worth a try. Lara


----------



## Richman516 (Aug 25, 2002)

Please go to Drugs.com and look up Pepto-Bismol. It has information on its use during pregnancy.


----------

